# vox cambridge reverb info needed



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

hi
ive got a thomas organ made vox cambridge reverb, solid state, appears to be made in 67 or thereabouts.
cant find a schematic for it- well except on ebay, but thats a last resort.
apparently its the same as the berkely II, which i have a schematic for, but comparing that schematic and my amp, there are some differences it seems.
R.G Keen has an excellent web page on the thomas organ voxes-
Thomas Vox Solid State Amps
and he mentioned on a forum somewhere once that he possesses a schematic for it,
but i dont know the guy, so im not going to pester him for info lol.
my particular amp needs a speaker, and a reverb tank- and some other work, at least a cap job.
it doesnt handle boosts or overdrives at all, it just basically stops functioning coherently when anything like that gets put in front. but from what ive read, these things are intolerant of boosts.
it does a nice clean sound, but thats about it.
anybody have any info or experience with these?
its going to be a real task to recap this thing, let alone swap out any transistors or anything lol-
is it worth me even messing with?


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

are you familiar with these pages...???...there is a clickable button at the bottom of each page that advances you to the following pages...including the owner's manual...

i'll look around for some schematics...

The VOX Showroom - The Cambridge Reverb


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

jimihendrix said:


> are you familiar with these pages...???...there is a clickable button at the bottom of each page that advances you to the following pages...including the owner's manual...
> 
> i'll look around for some schematics...
> 
> The VOX Showroom - The Cambridge Reverb


hiya jimi-
yup, saw those pages.
mine is the v1031, just as shown there-









i have the schematic for the all tube version, lots of those out there-
thanks dude!


----------

